# Profil-ändern?



## Jürgen-V (22. Juli 2008)

hi
ich muß mal ne einsteigerfrage hier stellen. 

ich bin hier mit " jürgen und heike" angemeldet.

eigentlich schreibe ich hier zu 99% alleine (heike ist sehr schüchtern).

deswegen werde ich hier auch öfters mit "ihr" angesprochen, was ja eigentlich nicht stimmt.

das schlimmste aber ist:

sie schaut sich auch hier um und dann natürlich auch die neueusten beiträge.
schaue ich dann später nach den neuesten beiträgen, sind die natürlich nicht mehr sichtbar. 
deshalb meine frage
könntet ihr uns nicht getrennt anlegen?
ich würde auch immer ganz brav bleiben.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Profil-ändern?*

Hmmm Jürgen, wo ist das Problem. Heike soll sich neu anmelden und du lässt deinen Namen ändern. Fertig.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Profil-ändern?*

Hallo Zusammen

@ Jürgen

Gehört das nicht in " Support/Hilfe " ?

.


----------



## Frank (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Profil-ändern?*

Genau Volker.

Moin, moin,

du bist auf dem besten Wege der V..z..g..s.r der Tages zu werden. 



@ Jürgen

so wie Uwe schon schrieb, Heike soll sich neu anmelden und dich nenne wir dann um in ???


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Profil-ändern?*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Heike soll sich neu anmelden und dich nenne wir dann um in ???



Na, in Jürgen ohne Heike


----------



## Joachim (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Profil-ändern?*

  

... das muss doch:

Jürgen *mit* ohne Heike

heisen.  

@Jürgen
Sach einfach wie du benannt werden möchtest und wir benennen dich um. Wie wär es mit "Jürgen-V" ?


----------



## Frettchenfreund (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Profil-ändern?*

Hallo Frank



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Genau Volker.
> 
> Moin, moin,
> 
> du bist auf dem besten Wege der V..z..g. .s.r der Tages zu werden.



Duuuhuu Frank!

Also " V..z..g. " weiß ich aber " .s.r " verstehen ich nicht.  

Aber macht ja nichts, issss bestimmmt was gutes, oder?

.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Profil-ändern?*

Vorschlag für Jürgen!



" Filterjürgen "  

oder 

" Technikjürgen "  

.


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Profil-ändern?*

Servus Volker

U.e.


----------



## Jürgen-V (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Profil-ändern?*

hi



> Heike soll sich neu anmelden und dich nenne wir dann um in ???
> 
> Na, in Jürgen ohne Heike



der war gut uwe    

also heike hat sich jetzt neu angemeldet.

mein neuer name sagen wir...ganz einfach  Jürgen-V


----------



## Frettchenfreund (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Profil-ändern?*

Danke Helmut!


Hätte ich irgend wann auch geschnallt.

Hab ja noch ein mechanisches Gehirn, das braucht immer etwas länger!  

.


----------



## Frank (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Profil-ändern?*

So, erledischt ... 

achja und Jürgen mit ohne heike mit -V ... denk bitte beim anmelden dran.


----------



## Jürgen-V (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Profil-ändern?*

danke frank


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Profil-ändern?*

Dürfen wir weiterhin Jürgen sagen ? Oder ab jetzt nur noch Jürgen-V

:willkommen Jürgen


----------



## Frettchenfreund (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Profil-ändern?*

Hallo Zusammen!

@ Jürgen-V

Auch von mir ein Herzliches :Willkommen2 bei den Teichverrückten!

Ich hoffe Du kannst von uns und wir von Dir noch viel lernen.

   

.


----------



## Jürgen-V (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Profil-ändern?*

hallo

ich seh schon....wo bin ich hier nur gelandet.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Profil-ändern?*

Wird mal Zeit für ne Vorstellung Jürgen, neue User machen das so. 
Kannst uns ja mal deinen Ententeich zeigen, und natürlich deinen Filternachbau hier aus'm Forum


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Profil-ändern?*

Ja genau - auch von mir :Willkommen2 bei den Teichverrückten.

Hier bist DU auf jeden Fall richtig!!!! 

 Und: WIR WOLLEN BILDER SEHEN!!!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Profil-ändern?*

Hallo Jürgen-V

Und ganz Wichtig ist:

Das hier !

Bitte vorher genau lesen.

.


----------



## Frank (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Profil-ändern?*

Na Freunde ... iss heute mal wieder schlechtes Wetter draußen  

Nee, iss nich ... dann  mit euch. Ihr könnt mal frische Luft gebrauchen. 
... olle Rasselbande


----------



## Jürgen-V (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Profil-ändern?*

hi
so, damit habt ihr jetzt aber nicht gerechnet   

hier mein ententeich1 

 

hinter dem osterei habe ich heike versteckt, die bekleidung war für dir öffentlichkeit nicht so passend.:


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Profil-ändern?*

Warum hast du denn Heike ein Brett auf den Rücken gebunden  

@Frank: Spielverderber, musst nicht mal wieder auf Montage ?


----------



## Frank (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Profil-ändern?*

@ Uwe

Neee, kann euch noch ein bischen nerven


----------

